# Smoking Bans in Kansas City area.



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks to some great BOTL's here in the KC area we have had a herf at the Fox and Hound English Pub in Overland Park, KS the last 4 month's.

But it is a new year with new laws. Like the new smoking bans that take effect Wednesday in the Kansas cities of Overland Park, Lenexa, Leawood and Shawnee. These are KC metro area cities.
Now Kansas City Mo. is _maybe_ going to let the smoking ban question be voted on by its citizens. Up to the city council I guess,
Here is a story from KMBZ TV.
http://www.kmbc.com/news/14958407/detail.html

So we are now looking for a new place to herf.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Welcome to the club,,the whole state will soon be smoke free just like the great state of Minnesota,,,it was a little bit of a life style change for me but I will get through the winter smoking in my garage and when summer comes its outdoors again .. I predict the whole world will be smoke free by 2020 and then we can get on to less important things like genocide and hunger ,,who has the bomb ,,etc etc.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Thanks to some great BOTL's here in the KC area we have had a herf at the Fox and Hound English Pub in Overland Park, KS the last 4 month's.
> 
> But it is a new year with new laws. Like the new smoking bans that take effect Wednesday in the Kansas cities of Overland Park, Lenexa, Leawood and Shawnee. These are KC metro area cities.
> Now Kansas City Mo. is _maybe_ going to let the smoking ban question be voted on by its citizens. Up to the city council I guess,
> ...


That sucks fellas, hit up the Outlaw in the northland...


----------

